# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  badania krwi i moczu przy dnie moczanowej

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, mam pewien problem... mam 20 lat (chcę to podkreślić z racji podejrzenia u mnie dny moczanowej) i na lewej stopie  niedaleko dużego palca mam torbiel (całkiem sporą) ale lekarka powiedziała że nie muszę nic z nią robić, bo jest duże prawdopodobieństwo, że i tak odrośnie. Jakieś kilka miesięcy temu (może nawet miesięcy) pojawiło mi się zgrubienie na zgięciu dużego palca w lewej stopie. Czasem trochę pobolewało kiedy długo chodziłam. Byłam już nawet umówiona do ortopedy (byłam pewna że to również torbiel). Kilka dni temu wstałam rano z łóżka i poczułam ogromny ból poniżej stawu w tym palcu, ból był na tyle silny, że kilka godzin później pojechałam na pogotowie. Tam lekarz, właściwie nie słuchając co mam do powiedzenia, zalecił wizytę u lekarza rodzinnego i zbadanie kwas mocz. w surowicy- powiedział że to pewnie dna moczanowa. Cała moja wizyta trwała nie dłużej niż 3 minuty...koszmarny lekarz, internista. 
Tutaj zaczyna się mój problem- przymierzam się do rekrutacji do służb mundurowych- z dną moczanową nie przejdę komisji lekarskiej- całe marzenia szlag trafił  :Frown:  
Zanim pójdę do lekarza rodzinnego chciałabym najpierw zrobić wszystkie badania prywatnie i przede wszystkim pójść z nimi do specjalisty też prywatnie, "żeby nie było tego w papierach", ale nie wiem jakie badania moczu i krwi zrobić.  Może ktoś pomoże? W moim mieście jest klinika gdzie mówisz co chcesz zbadać i po południu masz wyniki, ale ja nawet nie wiem jakie badania zlecić. Pomożecie?

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Prosze nie robic zadnych badan. Dostanie Pan leki i objawy w ciagu diby zaczna ustepowac (jesli to podagra). Aktualnie prosze nie pic alkoholu i ograniczyc potrawy miesne.

Z powazaniem Hexenmilch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuję bardzo  :Smile:

----------


## hexenmilch

Wszystkiego dobrego!

----------

